# Three Word Game



## 2find4me (Jul 21, 2012)

This game is like Cowseatmaize's game but with three words. Please read instructions below:

 You start out by saying three words which will continue onto a story line. Each post should only be three words, and they must make sense in order for them to apply. The story line will branch out into a large scale story, and the direction of the story is dependent on the person who says something after you. You can also change the story line to your own likings by posting three words of your own.

 Remember, your words must make sense in conjunction of the prior three words, though the mood does not have to be the same, nor does it need to be serious in any way.

 No punctuation other than commas within the words, not at the end or the beginning of them. It might make the story line be said differently. Periods may be added at the end of sentences, but only when they are fully complete.Thanks for reading! Hope you like this!

 Here are the starting words:                    Dave finds bottles


----------



## Conch times (Jul 21, 2012)

In his travels


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 21, 2012)

That were very cool


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2012)

to Joe Biden







 "as Barack says, a three-letter word: jobs. J-O-B-S," Joe Biden, October 15, 2008


----------



## Conch times (Jul 21, 2012)

So he lied


----------



## Stardust (Jul 22, 2012)

to his wife


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

, she didn't believe


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

one dang word.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

She began to


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Cluck like a


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 22, 2012)

mad wet hen


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

, then she picked


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2012)

her butt wildly![sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jul 22, 2012)

creating a rash


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

that needed treated


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Swabs to cure.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

Aah, much better!


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

After she cured


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

her hives with


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Professor Huberts' Malvina


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

she slept better.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

The next morning


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2012)

she was cured[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

plugging her nose


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

just didn't look


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2012)

at herself again[8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

appropriate anymore. She


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 22, 2012)

itched it again[8|]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Like a crazy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2012)

Crazy big dummy


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

Then in walked


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

Santo Trafficante, or


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Her boyfriend, then


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

someone who looked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 22, 2012)

NOT PLAYING THIS.  <--------My 3 words


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

Like a dork


----------



## Dugout (Jul 22, 2012)

with a haircut


----------



## Conch times (Jul 22, 2012)

he gave himself


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 22, 2012)

more nose plugs


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 22, 2012)

were needed because


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 23, 2012)

She stunk Bad!


----------



## Conch times (Jul 23, 2012)

The following day


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

the birds began


----------



## Dugout (Jul 23, 2012)

planning an attack


----------



## Conch times (Jul 23, 2012)

on her family.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 23, 2012)

and friends too.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 23, 2012)

When she heard


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 23, 2012)

a gentle tapping


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 23, 2012)

, a subtle rapping


----------



## PASodas (Jul 24, 2012)

, unlike a slapping


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 24, 2012)

made by crapping. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2012)

she just died


----------



## Conch times (Jul 24, 2012)

From the crapping


----------



## PASodas (Jul 24, 2012)

in an outhouse


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 24, 2012)

near the beach ..


----------



## Conch times (Jul 24, 2012)

where the birds


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jul 24, 2012)

devoured her flesh [8D]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 24, 2012)

it was awesome


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 24, 2012)

awesome tasting to


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 24, 2012)

to sour though[8|]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 24, 2012)

for the magots.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

SALT WAS NEEDED


----------



## Conch times (Jul 25, 2012)

to cover up


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2012)

the rancid flavor.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2012)

of your feet[8|]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

that I lick


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2012)

after they're anointed.


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 25, 2012)

with  Holy Water!![][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Conch times (Jul 25, 2012)

After the birds


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 25, 2012)

are blessed well


----------



## Dugout (Jul 25, 2012)

all is well.


----------



## madman (Jul 25, 2012)

well well well


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2012)

she is alive!


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

Unfortunately for her


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 26, 2012)

because she is


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

old as dirt


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

she died suddenly


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

So we all


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

paid our respects


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

,and drank heavily


----------



## Dugout (Jul 26, 2012)

until sun up.


----------



## Conch times (Jul 26, 2012)

The next morning


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 26, 2012)

she woke up[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2012)

and looked Evil


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 26, 2012)

in one eye


----------



## Jim (Jul 27, 2012)

The birds screeched


----------



## peejrey (Jul 27, 2012)

sorrowful songs of


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

of evil music


----------



## buddhanot (Jul 27, 2012)

that invites anybody


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

to dance Dervishly


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 27, 2012)

She is back!


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 27, 2012)

Rick missed her


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

Because he wanted


----------



## Dugout (Jul 27, 2012)

his big inheritance


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

we're talkin samolians


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

to pay for


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 27, 2012)

a motel room[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

this new Snuff


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

then he went


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 27, 2012)

sand surfing at


----------



## Conch times (Jul 27, 2012)

The strip club


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

that burnt down


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2012)

in New York


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 28, 2012)

city of shadows


----------



## epackage (Jul 28, 2012)

Your story as it is written so far...[8|]

 Dave finds bottles in his travels that were very cool to Joe Biden, so he lied to his wife, she didn't believe one dang word. She began to cluck like a mad wet hen, then she picked her butt wildly, that needed treated swabs to cure. Aah much better! After she cured her hives with Professor Huberts' Malvina she slept better. The next morning she was cured plugging her nose just didn't look at herself again appropriate anymore. She itched it again like a crazy crazy big dummy, then in walked Santo Trafficante, or her boyfriend, then someone who looked like a dork with a haircut he gave himself more nose plugs were needed because she stunk bad!

 The following day the birds began planning an attack on her family and friends too. When she heard a gentle tapping, a subtle rapping, unlike a slapping made by crapping. She just died from a crapping in an outhouse near the beach where the birds devoured her flesh, it was awesome. Awesome tasting to, to sour though for the maggots, salt was needed to cover up the rancid flavor of your feet that I lick after they're annointed with holy water. After the birds are blessed well all is well, well well well she is alive!

 Unfortunately for her because she is old as dirt she died suddenly, so we all paid our respects and drank heavily until sun up. The next mmorning she woke up and looked evil in one eye, the birds screeched sorrowful songs of evil music that invites anybody to dance Dervishly. She is back! Rick missed her because he wanted his big inheritance, we're talkin' samolians, to pay for a motel room, this new snuff. Then he went sand surfing at the strip club that burnt down in New York, city of shadows...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

Where  evil  llurks


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

On every corner


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

But love returns


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2012)

to Fred's house


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

She loved  Fred[]


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2012)

Fred despised her


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

And her dog


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

the dog puked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

on Freds shoes


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

Then bit him


----------



## Dugout (Jul 28, 2012)

in the pants


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2012)

between his legs


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

tearing his bag


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 28, 2012)

. Bag Balm needed


----------



## Conch times (Jul 28, 2012)

to heal his


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 28, 2012)

baby making machine[:'(]


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 28, 2012)

Resuming his digging,


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 28, 2012)

Under the barn...


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2012)

Fred dug six


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 28, 2012)

teal Elmira sodas


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

Rick got one []


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2012)

and it didn't


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 29, 2012)

need any tumbling


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 29, 2012)

so he kissed


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

a furry butt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

times were changing


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

and so was


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

Mr. Obama's address


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

which is a


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

much needed blessing


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

,so we thanked


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

the wicker man


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

for the fire


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 29, 2012)

that he gave


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

us to burn


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 29, 2012)

Washington DC down.


----------



## Dugout (Jul 29, 2012)

Traffic was bad


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

so we walked


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

down Pennsylvania Avenue


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 29, 2012)

and dug bottles!


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

You won't beleave


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

what we dug


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

it was the


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2012)

last thing expected...


----------



## Conch times (Jul 29, 2012)

to be found


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 29, 2012)

with a pontil.


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 29, 2012)

We dug a


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

cobalt milk bottle


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jul 29, 2012)

Cobalt iron pontiled....


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 29, 2012)

cool milk bottle


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 30, 2012)

that many drooled


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2012)

over the color.


----------



## glass man (Jul 30, 2012)

THEN IT FELL


----------



## Conch times (Jul 30, 2012)

and we cried


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2012)

but magic prevailed


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 30, 2012)

throughout the land


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 30, 2012)

we were rich!!


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 30, 2012)

beyond our wildest


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 30, 2012)

Let's get drunk!


----------



## Dugout (Jul 30, 2012)

No Hooch Here


----------



## Conch times (Jul 31, 2012)

so we left


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 31, 2012)

to find better


----------



## glass man (Jul 31, 2012)

Booze and bottles


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2012)

We came across


----------



## Conch times (Jul 31, 2012)

the good stuff


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2012)

Lydia Pinkham Compound


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2012)

Wicked tasting stuff


----------



## mr.fred (Jul 31, 2012)

but worth it.[sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## beendiggin (Jul 31, 2012)

If memory serves,


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2012)

It was cheep


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2012)

my legs numb


----------



## Dugout (Jul 31, 2012)

your head spinning


----------



## Conch times (Jul 31, 2012)

out of control


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Conch times (Jul 31, 2012)

crack head Willie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 31, 2012)

she is back!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

back and forth,


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2012)

but Gene Simmons


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 31, 2012)

, what a yutz,


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2012)

he gave her


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 31, 2012)

A Good Spanking


----------



## Jim (Jul 31, 2012)

she laughed evilly


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

then she snapped


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2012)

and became insane!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

Insanity runs rife







 "Nearly 2,000 weapons were bought in Operation Fast and Furious, the report said, and so-called straw purchasers, who bought the weapons on behalf of ATF, spent about $1.25 million in cash at various firearms retailers from October 2009 to October 2010.

 "Despite this vast amount of money being spent by straw buyers, some of whom were on public assistance, ATF failed to confront the vast majority of them," it said.

 Justice Department's Schmaler said the officials involved in the case have been removed and reassigned and that reforms were instituted at ATF to provide stronger oversight and prevent similar tactics from being used again.

 The White House has asserted executive privilege over the documents withheld by Holder..."  From.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

all over town


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2012)

in every home


----------



## Conch times (Aug 1, 2012)

and it's great


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2012)

but scary too


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 1, 2012)

because I'm paranoid!!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2012)

So let's pray


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 1, 2012)

away the grey


----------



## Dugout (Aug 1, 2012)

and become young


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2012)

in our minds


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 2, 2012)

not in our


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 2, 2012)

Very real lives


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

to the extent


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 2, 2012)

anybody would notice


----------



## Conch times (Aug 2, 2012)

how very old


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 2, 2012)

we truly are.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 2, 2012)

It was time


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 2, 2012)

to start a


----------



## Conch times (Aug 2, 2012)

new privy dig


----------



## Dugout (Aug 2, 2012)

with friends galore


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 2, 2012)

and bottles everywhere!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

The next time


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

she stays home.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

with Sick Rick


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

& Nose Hair Henry


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

, the diggin fool,  (dig deeper)


----------



## glass man (Aug 3, 2012)

lost his shovel


----------



## Conch times (Aug 3, 2012)

and his hair


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 3, 2012)

but who cares


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 3, 2012)

if you have


----------



## Jim (Aug 3, 2012)

puce and cobalt


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 3, 2012)

matching underwear ensemble


----------



## Conch times (Aug 3, 2012)

your a stripper


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 4, 2012)

with no class


----------



## glass man (Aug 4, 2012)

I turned on


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

to my friend


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

young Louis Armstrong


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

he was thrilled


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

to the bone


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 4, 2012)

even smiling while


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

writhing in pain


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 4, 2012)

with a busted


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

flusher on his


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

stainless steel probe


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

He welded it


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

and got probing


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

until he hit


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

terracotta Chinamen everywhere


----------



## Conch times (Aug 4, 2012)

so he started


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 4, 2012)

was alotta Chinamen


----------



## Dugout (Aug 4, 2012)

Blow the place! []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

and start dancing


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2012)

turn up music


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

dance like Jackson


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

, Janet's wardobe choices


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

make my day[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

This angers me!!!


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

Now im going


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

swimming with Serena


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

in my bathtub


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

without the doggie?


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

or the robe


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

, King Curtis on


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

her holiness Queenie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 5, 2012)

I think this story is going off track a bit. It is more like a short story book.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

sure went sideways


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 5, 2012)

this seams pointless


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

not without humor


----------



## Conch times (Aug 5, 2012)

and some fun


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 5, 2012)

bunch of blather


----------



## Dugout (Aug 5, 2012)

from the members


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 6, 2012)

of this forum.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2012)

Mad as Hatter


----------



## glass man (Aug 6, 2012)

Go ask ALICE


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

for some candy


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 6, 2012)

and some  weed[sm=thumbup.gif][sm=thumbup1.gif][sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

killer to spray


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 6, 2012)

into your face


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

cause you smell


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

the roses now


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

use your finger


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

to unplug it.


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

After you dig


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

some night crawlers


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 6, 2012)

With your teeth


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 6, 2012)

finger bowl needed


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 6, 2012)

for finger eating


----------



## Conch times (Aug 6, 2012)

fresh fish eyes


----------



## Dugout (Aug 6, 2012)

slip right down


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 7, 2012)

oh so smooth


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

and unabashedly silky


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 7, 2012)

to the palate


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

gourmands near unanimously


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

Spam taste good


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 7, 2012)

> This game is like Cowseatmaize's game but with three words.


Actually, I didn't start that. It came about by an error of trying to clean up some rudeness and vulgarity. I just inadvertently deleted the whole thing and apologized.
 My personal opinion is if you want a word game, get SCRABBLEÂ®.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

[>:] to the kids


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

_Kids Are Alright_


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

They grow fast


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

they eat dogs


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This was suppose to be an ongoing story. But no one goes back far enough to see where it is going. So you are right it is turning into the 2 word game only its 3 words.[]

 I think we need a 4 word game. It would tell a better story,  ----

 ONCE UPON A TIME---[8D]

 there was a place

 called  the bottle island

 better known as ABN....bla bla bla[]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)

it was populated by 
 aficianados of every stripe

 kibitzing like crazy up
 and down the blue forum

 inquiring, informing, show & telling
 their antique glass vessels


----------



## Dugout (Aug 7, 2012)

of the purest glass


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 7, 2012)

AVAILABLE  at 7-11


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 8, 2012)

screwing up the country


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

so far, *Change* sucks


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

Let's just keep trying


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

moving forward without Barack




From.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

into the blues future


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 8, 2012)

and rebuild the economy.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

with gold and silver


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2012)

so I can afford


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 8, 2012)

some cool expensive bottles


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

at a great show


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 8, 2012)

Obama means more unemployment
 More debt and deficit

 The American Dream further
 tarnished & diminished at home 

 & Worldwide. Even in Space...


----------



## Dugout (Aug 8, 2012)

we're doomed to distinction!!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 9, 2012)

Remember to vote


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2012)

*4 Word Game*

or we will parish!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

so will our bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Penn Digger for President  !


----------



## Dugout (Aug 9, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

He's got the experience


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 9, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Mitt killed his wife.








 â€œI have been very clear to my campaign. I do not want to see research that is involved in trying to tear people down personally,â€ then Senator Obama said at a press conference in Waterloo, Iowa in December 2007. â€œIf I find out that somebody is doing that, they will be fired. And I have been absolutely crystal clear about this, and I have been clear about this for a very long time.â€

 â€œThatâ€™s not what I believe in, thatâ€™s not who I am,â€ Obama continued about oppo research into a candidateâ€™s personal life.â€Itâ€™s contrary to the kind of message of change that Iâ€™ve been talking about on this campaign.â€ "hope&change" 2007.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 9, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

got eye on surf


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

The alpaca wonders why.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Politics create chaos here   []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Will there be ogres


----------



## Dugout (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

to take us away


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

we've got trolls enough


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

so get yer gun


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

stop this nonsense please


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

You talkin to me?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

this serves no purpose


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

This 3-4 Word game,






 or occasional political editorializing?


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

what do you think?


----------



## Conch times (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

I don't care how many words we use but I would like to know "what happened to Dave"?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Dave uses four words


----------



## Conch times (Aug 10, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

mostly four letter words


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Hi'ya Connor, I think

 you're a likable young

 fellow with the arch

 eyebrows of someone older.

 Too young to vote,

 with a bunch of

 DNC Talking Points learned

 from NEA type "educators."

 Thank goodness we live

 in the United States

 where we don't have

 to all be Ba'athists.

 President Obama leads the

 morally and ideologically bankrupt

 Democrat Party ever "Forward."






 I'm not a fan.

 He desperately fiddles as

 our country struggles to 

 overcome his spending and

 regulatory spree. No record

 on which to run,

 He teleprompts buzzwords nonstop.

 "Transparency" translates as Executive

 Privilege in the Obama /

 Holder lexicon. I'm voting

 for Mitt, you're not.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

What about Ron Paul?


----------



## Conch times (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

That's what I say!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Is this subject over?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Suddenly Dave turned as







 We return to story?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Dave really hates politics


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

besides bottles are better.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Yeah, I know, but

 the Country is going

 downhill fast under Obama.

 We gotta do better.

 Romney / Ryan in 2012!


----------



## Dugout (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Who is this Ryan?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Representative Paul Davis Ryan


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Good idea, misguided sir.

 Let's save the country

 by constantly lambasting Obama

 on a bottle forum!

 That'll accomplish a lot.

 Well, I guess it

 accomplishes something: it irritates

 EVERYONE who's here for

 bottle talk. We've agreed

 to disagree; why do 

 you insist on clogging

 the forum with spam?


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

This post has perished.


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

[] and its about time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*



> EVERYONE who's here for
> 
> bottle talk. We've agreed
> 
> ...


 
 Hey Wheelie, such intolerence

 from the young &

 the leftist. [8D] Last time

 I looked, there were

 25 odd forums for 

 bottle discussion plus one

 for insulators & another

 for marbles. This one

 sez, right on the 

 door: "Chat about anything 

 other than bottles but 

 be nice." Seems like

 the right spot for 

 such talk. I'm nice,

 you're nice. What's the

 problem? You characterize opposing

 views as "nonsense" that

 "serves no purpose," and

 dismiss this as "spam."

 I can see that

 you have no rebuttal

 for my Obama comments,

 so I should shut

 up. I should hope

 not, but nice try.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Do you know of

George Hussein Obama? He's

 President Obama's half brother.






 Obama won't help his

 own family, not Aunt

 Zeituni, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.not Uncle Omar






 He's happy to let

 American taxpayers fund welfare

 for his Aunt Zeituni. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he'd rather not

 even think about Omar.




From.


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

What happened to


 three effen words


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

It could have been


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

good but people ruin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

it with stupid chit


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Four fargin words is

 funner by one number:

 "You didn't build that"


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

your brain is jello


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Your chit ain't ruined.




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

I say we just stick to the 2 word game.It passes time and its entertaining. I can see where this is going with the "vote on the word game" deal.Of course the mass majority will vote get rid of it. To play you have to have a slightly   creative mind and most people don't want to be bothered. Some of us like it.

 Just get rid of the other word games and keep the one that has been around the longest.After all it is posted in "General Chat" and we are being nice. Are we not?  It can't be ALL ABOUT BOTTLES 24/7 if it were, consider your self a robot.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 12, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

That does not compute...........


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Having an imagination helps


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Rick, y u turn this into 4 word game, no?


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

I'm not Rick.

 Three word sucks.

 Four is one

 better number, yes.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Since you say so.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Chuck loves you Surf[8D]


----------



## Dugout (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Chuck loves us all.


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 13, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Like it or not!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

We like it, fine.


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: 2 Word Game*

Fine Line


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: 2 Word Game*

connect the dots


----------



## epackage (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: Two Word Game*

Dots Candy


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: Two Word Game*

yellow blue pink


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*



> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> Like it or not!


 
 *
 Pink lips


----------



## Dugout (Aug 14, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

lip smacking good


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Fargin Fantastic Fenian Fiddling


----------



## Dugout (Aug 15, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

no stage fright there


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

Fenians reacted somewhat infelicitously


----------



## 2find4me (Aug 19, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

I guess this is the a 2, 3, & 4 word game.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 19, 2012)

*RE: 4 Word Game*

1 this  2 game 3 is 4 done


----------

